# Online kit shop



## Eric5 (4 Sep 2004)

Hey, I've heard about a site where you enter your service number, and you have a certain amount of credits that you can use to get kit online. Could anyone point me in the direction of this site? My clothing stores are out of some pretty basic stuff.   :-\ Thanks.

P.S. sorry if this has already been posted, I had no idea what to search for.


----------



## Inch (4 Sep 2004)

http://www.logistikunicorp.com/

It's only for reg force though since we have to buy our DEUs after a certain period of time, ie 1yr for officers and I'm not sure how long for NCMs.  As a reservist you just have to wait till your clothing stores get it in.

Cheers


----------



## D-n-A (4 Sep 2004)

Both Reservists and Reg Force can use the site, its just for non-operational kit though (DEUS, wool socks, berets, etc).


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Sep 2004)

Rumours have been passed (as well as a couple notices at my local QM) that state reservists will have to use the online kit shop, and won't get any of those items from ASU QMs. Anyone else hear/see the same?


----------



## The_Falcon (5 Sep 2004)

Unless you are in a Highland or Scottish unit and you need your jacket tailored, you get alll your DEU kit from clothing online if you are a reservist.


----------



## GreaseMonkey (5 Sep 2004)

I can recommend this site, as I've already bought a full DEU set (less boots)... Using their measuring kit, everything that I ordered fit properly first try, without the need for tailoring. I've never gone to clothing stores and have that happen. No shipping charge, either. 
The limit for NCMs is one year, also, BTW.


----------



## Inch (5 Sep 2004)

Is initial issue still done at the unit level for reservists?  I can't see them making you buy your DEUs right out of the gate.


----------



## GreaseMonkey (5 Sep 2004)

I'm not a reservist, just outgrew the initial issue.


----------



## hiv (5 Sep 2004)

Just a note, a CANFORGEN came out not long ago stating that as of 1 September (I think it was September anyway) that all Reg Force personnel will use that website for purchasing any non-operational items. Local QMs will be instructed not to conduct any cash sales for non-operational items.

I like the idea in general but the limits they place on your kit are ridiculous. I know 10 pairs of socks seems like a lot initially but over-time it's quite easy to go through that many. Then what? Do you have to beg and plead with the website administrators to let them buy you more socks?


----------



## brin11 (5 Sep 2004)

According to the site, as of 1 February 2004 reservists will not be allowed to exchange non-operational clothing (DEU) in CF Clothing Stores.

It also states that the points system are allotted on a yearly basis meaning that you will be able to replace worn/damaged clothing on a yearly basis if you wish.  I have used the system twice to get a new beret and some short sleeved shirts/CF gloves.  I received the items promptly within a few DAYS (yes, it went Canada Post!) and they packaged everything well.


----------



## qjdb (9 Sep 2004)

They trialed the Logistiks website (www.logitiksunicorps.com) with the CIC first, as we had been using it for ordering stuff for our cadets for a couple of years, so a lot of us were already familiar with it already.

I started using the site for my personal DEU stuff in Feb 2003, and got an initial allotment of 250 'credits'.  Then, after 'purchasing' items using the credits, in Feb 2004, I got another 250 'credits'.

You can bring forward up to 40% of your yearly allotment every year, so as I understand it, I could have a maximum of 350 credits at any given time.

As well, you can do cash sales, using a credit card, but they have put a maximum on that as well, they don't want you buying 40 pairs fo socks and giving them out for Xmas presents, for example .

And yeah, the delivery is really fast.  For example, order on Thursday, get the stuff on Monday.  Seems like the turn around time is about 3 mailing days.

And as far as signing up is concernend, you just go to their site with your name and service number, and sign up, they are secure.

As far as I knew they were not doing Reg Force yet.  If they are, cool.

Quentin (and his 4-year old daughter, Brianna, helping to type and choose smiley guys (and as she puts it some bad guys and a helmet guy);D  :soldier:  :warstory:  : > :rage: )


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Sep 2004)

> According to the site, as of 1 February 2004 reservists will not be allowed to exchange non-operational clothing (DEU) in CF Clothing Stores.



What a great (read sarcasim) idea.  I love the guys who come up with this and love their justification even more.


----------



## big_castor (9 Sep 2004)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> According to the site, as of 1 February 2004 reservists will not be allowed to exchange non-operational clothing (DEU) in CF Clothing Stores.
> 
> What a great (read sarcasim) idea.   I love the guys who come up with this and love their justification even more.



I used to drive an hour and a half to get to St-Jean to exchange kit.   The QM in St-Jean was oppened something like 2 days a week (for 5 hours) for the "general public", the rest of the time they kitted recruits or you had to make an appointement.

Ordering stuff online is a great improvment for me.


----------



## Gayson (13 Sep 2004)

Going to ASU Toronto is way out of the way for me.

This website seems a LOT more convenient.

I do wish some operational kit was available though.

The green t-shirts, gits, green inner gloves (only saw the  outers on the site).  Stuff like that.

Going to ASU so get cadpat and a tacvest is one thing, and really shouldn't be getting mailed around, I just don't see the harm in adding some of the items mentioned above to the site.


----------



## Inch (13 Sep 2004)

Actually those weren't the outers you saw on that site, those are the CF gloves that are worn with your DEUs.

Cheers


----------



## bossi (11 Nov 2004)

So far, so good - I just realised I needed one of those new v-necked sweaters to go with my DEUs, so I registered.
I'd been told to make sure I had all my measurements, but didn't realise that hat size wasn't good enough
(i.e. they want the circumference - thank goodness for Google - I was able to find a conversion chart in another window by typing in "hat size conversion" ... chuckle!)


----------



## gun plumber (11 Nov 2004)

I've scanned through,but maybe I don't understand the whole concept.Everyone talks about this"point system "that you can redeem for kit.The only thing I get when prompted for payment is visa or mastercard.where can I find how many points I have accumulated or is this a reserve only feature?


----------



## Inch (11 Nov 2004)

If you get clothing upkeep allowance, you won't get points. Points are for reservists and CIC's at present, there's talk of going to a point system for the reg force too but as of yet we're still getting CUA.

Cheers


----------



## foerestedwarrior (12 Nov 2004)

Borden clothing stores is closed. They have signs on the doors telling people to use the web site for everything now, all they have is the accoutrements now.


----------



## combat_medic (14 Nov 2004)

The people in highland units can still order things like tunics (minus the tailoring for the cutaway), oxfords, shirts, both long sleeved and short sleeved, ties, gloves and the wool socks. I'm not sure if our allotment is different, but it's still useful to have access to these things. I know there have been a few times when I was panicking about a lost tie or gloves the night before Remembrance Day - it would certainly be nice to have a spare.


----------

